# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Sucuri keeps stopping me replying to a thread

## Aardigspook

I've been trying to post a reply to this thread all afternoon/evening:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...and-paste.html
I've replied to it before, but now I keep being blocked by Sucuri, with the reason given being: 'Your request was not authorized due to its content (HTML code not allowed'.  There isn't any HTML code in the reply - it's entirely plain text - I've even tried taking off the -FORMULA- tags which were on there, but no joy.

I've had problems in the past with Sucuri stopping me accessing the site entirely, but this is the first time I've been able to get on, but not reply...
Anyone else having this problem?

Screenshot of the error:
20160113 Cant post to _It sets date format wrong when copy and paste_.jpg

----------


## FDibbins

Seems the server is having problems with < and > signs, thinks they are HTML or something.  Add a space after them, seems to work

----------


## Aardigspook

Adding a space after the > did it - thanks for the advice (and the quick reply, though I didn't see it until today!).

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Adding a space after the > did it - thanks for the advice......



Ah...... the space trick again…… 
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4226385
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...xcelforum.html


_ - ….I knew there were a lot of word combinations that kick up the scurry thing.., and the space trick seems to solve that. Had not twigged that it over comes a <   or   >     problem. Will have to remember that

Alan


*Edit: I did try a test just now in the test Sub Forum*
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...ml#post4289596
When I posted the  >  >   > < or > from there , here without a space it sets off the scurry thing.
 When i tried to post it there... it worked
... so seems different problems in different Sub Forums...   had not noticed that one before.. Another oddity..  *but the space trick is always worth a try when the scurry pops up!!!!.*


*Edit  21.Jan.2015*
<or>......   works now here also ?! :Confused:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

*@Aardigspook,*
You ( or anyone else catching this thread in the future ) may wish to check this Thread out if you have a similar problem in the future.
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...th-number.html
 I expect originally your problem may have been trying a text combination of a __<__ in combination with 4 Letters or Numbers, such as this

<2013

If you try to post that or anything similar

<ab45
<wer4567
<pooh

You will get the Scuri thing.

I have done the “black color trick” to get those to post here without throwing up the Scuri Thing


<a[COLOR="#000000"]b[/COLOR]45
<wer[COLOR="#000000"]4[/COLOR]567
<p[COLOR="#000000"]o[/COLOR]oh


*
Alan*

----------


## Aardigspook

Thanks for the info and the 'black colour trick' - ingenious!  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Thanks for the info and the 'black colour trick' -...



Yous welcome, thanks for the rep thingy

----------

